# New jars from Todays Show



## Kheidecker (Mar 15, 2020)

Spent 100$. got my first Amber jar got my first midget pint.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice haul!  One quick question, does the Ball Ideal half pint say "Made in USA" or "Not for Home Canning" on the heel?


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 16, 2020)

Yes it says not for home canning on the heal I've got a quart also that says the same. My wife picked them out cuz she liked the teal color. Is there something special about them??


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 16, 2020)

I looked in my Redbook for teal ideals. Couldn't find anything just like the color and so did she so we got them.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 18, 2020)

The jars that have "not for home canning" were made in Mexico & sold as canister sets starting in 1999, so they're considered reproductions.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 18, 2020)

I have some authentic half pints if you're interested.


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah of course you can definitely tell the difference in the reproduction and the Made in USA one up close. Yeah I kind of put the brakes on spending any kind of money right now with all this crazy stuff going on.


----------



## ajohn (Mar 21, 2020)

Yo Kd, Nice haul! You definitely got the jar bug now! Today it's amber, next comes the blues and greens. then comes the frustration of figuring out exactly what color is citron.... and is that lime green, apple green, or light green..... uh huh.... just wait.


----------

